
A French Art collector bought an artwork created by an AI for 10k € - Obv-ious_com
https://news.artnet.com/art-world/art-made-by-artificial-intelligence-1258745
======
cs702
The artwork, generated by a generative adversarial network (GAN), is titled
"The Count of Belamy" as a tribute to Ian Goodfellow, the person who conceived
GANs.

"Goodfellow" roughly translates into “Belamy” in French.

~~~
Obv-ious_com
A good easter egg :D

------
baud147258
One thing to take into account is that, by French law, buying artwork opens
the way for fiscal deductions.

------
gohu_cd
With the recent advances in Machine Learning, this was bound to happen

~~~
Obv-ious_com
Yes :) Do you like the visual? Do you think it's true art?

~~~
gohu_cd
I am grave d'accord avec toi

~~~
Obv-ious_com
Hum ok

